

For inspiration – I got into YC after applying six times - elmar
https://iamwilchung.wordpress.com/2011/03/20/i-got-into-yc-after-applying-six-times-heres-my-advice-for-yc-applicants/

======
elmar
For inspiration to the ones that got reject e-mails today from YC. Probably
the best advice i have seen. Work harder and smarter for next time, best of
luck.

